# Equilibrium (2002)



## Tabitha (Jul 8, 2002)

Christian Bale talked with www.scifi.com/scifiwire about this new movie, that has been delayed in getting to our screens.  Sounds like an interesting premise, although I wonder how much its success will hinge on whether or not Bale is a convincing SF action hero in Reign of Fire.

Equilibrium IMDB Entry

Directed and Written by Kurt  Wimmer.  Also stars William Fichtner, Emily Watson, Taye Diggs and Sean Bean.



> *Bale Talks Equilibrium *
> 
> Christian Bale, who stars in the upcoming SF movie Equilibrium, offered SCI FI Wire a peak at his character. "I play a law enforcement guy, called John Preston, who lives in a society set in the future in a kind of non-specified country, where psychiatric drugs are enforced in order to create peace," Bale said in an interview while promoting his next film, Reign of Fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave (Jul 9, 2002)

The delay is strange isn't it?

It even has a website http://www.dimensionfilms.com/equilibrium/index.html that says SPRING 2002!

In a futuristic world, a strict regime has eliminated war by suppressing emotions: books, art and music are strictly forbidden and feeling is a crime punishable by death. Clerick John Preston (Bale) is a top ranking government agent responsible for destroying those who resist the rules. Whe he misses a dose of Prozium, a mind-altering drug that hinders emotion, Preston, who has been trained to enforce the strict laws of the new regime, suddenly becomes the only person capable of overthrowing it.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Equilibrium*

Did anyone catch that movie with Christian Bale, _Equilibrium_? 

It was great. The acting was awesome, so was the script. The plot line was a little tired, but the twist and the way they presented it was very original. It's definitely worth a look.


----------



## ray gower (Aug 9, 2003)

From IMDB


> In a futuristic world, a strict regime has eliminated war by suppressing emotions: books, art and music are strictly forbidden and feeling is a crime punishable by death. Clerick John Preston (Bale) is a top ranking government agent responsible for destroying those who resist the rules. When he misses a dose of Prozium, a mind-altering drug that hinders emotion, Preston, who has been trained to enforce the strict laws of the new regime, suddenly becomes the only person capable of overthrowing it.



Seen it and it is good.
They pushed it hard to sell to the Matrix crowd, right down to the picture on the cover of the video. The coat, the hair style and dramatic poses all identical, just missing the sunglasses. Having borrowed that looks, it then goes on to borrow the story from elsewhere, Fahrenheit 451. It is a lot better than older Fahrenheit 451 film though.

Overall a good outing for Christian Bale, with some very good support the likes of: Sean Bean (wonder if he will ever actually finish a film), Sean Pertweel


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 19, 2003)

*Equilibrium*

Who has seen & how do you rate?
Best Futuristic film since "Gattica".

RUN and rent it NOW!


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re:Eqilibrium*

I've never heard of it.  What is it about?  Is it anything like Gattica?  I wasn't terribly fond of Gattica - maybe because I'm just not an Uma Thurman fan.  Of all the movies I've ever seen, Blade Runner is still my favorite 'futuristic' one.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re:Eqilibrium*

Actually, I misspelled the title, it's "Equilibrium".
Futuristic society where emotions are outlawed.
Elete policemen enforce using art of "Gun Kata" where guns are thought of as extentions of the hands.   GREAT gun battles!!!!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re:Equilibrium*

I thought Gattaca was a fine film(despite Thurman).
High praise. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re:Equilibrium*

Here's the poster


----------



## Twelve (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re:Equilibrium*

Hmm...Tay Diggs, eh? About time that guy made another movie.

12


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re:Equilibrium*

Please go to this website to learn more!!

http://www.grammatoncleric.com/


----------



## Krystal (Jun 29, 2004)

I really enjoy it, it was a great movie. Like the action and the story. I also like the acting, they definitely did a  great job with the characters. 

And of course, I love the scene of the puppie. The things that puppie make him do. 

Krystal


----------



## philoSCIFI (Dec 28, 2005)

I know a few people who didn't like the movie. I thought it was alright. I can go both ways. There were parts of the movie that I liked and there were a lot of parts that I didn't like. The highlights for me were Christian Bale and gun kata.


----------



## demolition18 (Jun 20, 2006)

I have seen that movie many times. Tattoos and body piercings are illegal because they are artwork. I hate that stuff because I think that people tattooed or pierced are out of their minds. 

That would be cool to see grammaton clerics raid tattoo parlors.


----------



## demolition18 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Comic Book Series idea*

They should have a series of prequel comic books to the movie about the earlier days of the resistance and how it began when there have been sense offenders. I have my ideas below. You others could reply with more.

For Equilibrium there could be a comic book/graphic novel prequel series. The series could begin with a tattoo parlor raid where there are people with body piercings and tattoos. On my ideas John Preston and Errol Partridge with Cleric Brant and many other clerics raid a tattoo parlor. An attractive young blonde hair girl has a tattoo on her back and a pierced belly button and earings on her ears (looking like Britney Spears). She takes a gun from another cleric and tries to shoot Cleric Brant. Cleric Brant shoots her. All those clerics tell the employees and customers to get down on their knees. Later on they are executed via incineration. After that there is a local street gang various races. They have tattoos and body piercings. 

They have alternate hair colors. Some of them are women. They attack Libria. They are shot. Cleric John Preston shoots some gang members with some style like we saw in the movie playing both sides. They show anger. The sweeper team kills some gang members in a gun fight with them. All the gang survivors are arrested by Clerics John Preston and Errol Partridge while they have regular people committing sense offense by tattoos and piercings. Even baggy clothing. The gang survivors are executed via incineration. This is when a man named Jurgen puts together hundreds and hundreds of people who want freedom out to overthrow a dictator who calls himself Father. 

Father secretly dies of some natural cause and his right hand man Vice Council Dupont takes his place after the tattoo parlor raid. Through out the series there's other emotional things. There are people not taking their prozium and they are killed for it. There's illegal magazines. They are being burned. In this series there are people partying (with music) and many of those people have tattoos and piercings. They are also wearing baggy clothing. Many very young girls and guys are arrested by John Preston and the sweeper team. They are later on incinerated at the palace of justice. Also a girl arrested for having a pierced tongue at the beginning of the series tries to throw the executioners into the incinerator. This girl is hit by a guard and thrown into there. 

Also in the series there are mob guys smoking cigars. Most of the Italians in the resistance are mob guys. Jurgen even puts together some god fathers of Libria thinking that they could hang Father. John Preston with clerics Bran, Ryant and Partridge and many other clerics shoot the Librian mob when the Librian mobsters shoot back at them. Itâ€™s a gun fight between the clerics and mobsters. John Preston kills the bosses and the big boss of the mob family in Libria. The mob guys have musical content and smoke cigars (smoking tobacco is a sense offense because cigarettes and cigars and pipes are stimulants). 

There are guys with booze and alcohol is a depressant and triggers depression. Also in the series Cleric John Preston with Cleric Partridge with the sweeper team raid art galleries. John Preston even raids a disco and dance. John Preston and the grammaton team kill everyone in sight on charges of sense offense. John Preston even kills disk jockeys. After the dance hall raid when John Preston has killed the Dee Jays Cleric Ryan is reported to have a pierced eyebrow and a tattoo on his chest by Robbie Preston John Prestonâ€™s son. John Preston gets a report from his son that Cleric Ryan has a pierced eyebrow and a tattoo on his chest. John Preston arrests that cleric. 

Cleric Ryan is then incinerated at the palace of justice. Also John Preston finds some older teens smoking cigarettes and drinking beer thinking that they are cool. Some of them are smoking cigarettes. John Preston is after them on charges of EC-10 items that associate with artwork on those who are tattooed or pierced, a depressant and a stimulants to those who are smoking. A teen girl who is smoking and drinking has a pierced bellybutton. John Preston charges her with stimulants, depressants and illegal jewelry. 

All those people who John Preston arrested are taken away in a wagon to the Hall of Destruction. They are incinerated there. The tattoos and body piercings are on the EC-10 list. In the series Cleric John Preston with a sweeper team with cleric Sanders in charge getting a promotion as a member of the sweeper team raid a rave. There are several people there drinking and there are strippers. There is music. The strippers are charged with possession of artwork because they have tattoos. The women strippers also have pierced bellybuttons. 

Cleric Partridge and John Preston with the sweeper team burst in and arrest everyone. All those sense offenders are on charges of music, depressants (drinking alcohol) and body piercings. They are taken away in a wagon to the palace of justice. They are incinerated. Cleric John Preston now has to find another tattoo parlor in Libria. Cleric John Preston is the highest ranking cleric at the tetra grammaton. When the series concludes there is another tattoo parlor raid (where some of the resistance fighters get piercings on themselves). 

A tattoo artist with the tattooing needle during the raid tries to stab the highest ranking cleric John Preston and a few other clerics shoot that man. Everyone else is arrested and executed at the palace of justice. In the conclusion of the comic book prequel series fads such as tattoos and body piercings are taken off the EC-10 list. Some of the resistance have tattoos and body piercings but thatâ€™s not the big thing the grammaton clerics are after. This goes into the beginning of the movie.


----------



## demolition18 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Video Game Ideas*

They should make a video game for Playstation systems, X-Box and pc CD Rom. In single player you play as cleric John Preston and play both sides. 

There could be levels of raiding tattoo parlors, art galleries, music halls where djs have guns and shoot them down and even arrest people for possessing ec-10 items and arrest hot chicks for bellybutton rings as they are possessing artwork. Even play levels from the movie arresting Mary O'Brien and even the beginning of the movie fighting those freedom fighters. 

Than after word play the freedom fighting side where shoot down the guards and a mission objective is to protect the puppy from termination. Also shoot down guards at the prozium clinics. The first level would be the tattoo parlor and the final level is Father's headquarters where you battle many guards. Than battle Cleric Brandt. Defeat Cleric Brandt and than battle Dupont. Defeat Dupont in the gun fight and the game is finished. 

In multi player you could play against each other and even play as Jurgen or Cleric Brandt or Vice Council Dupont. Maybe even play as Cleric Errol Partridge. Shoot down grammaton clerics or sense offenders. 

That would be cool to have a video game based on the movie. Even playing as John Preston in single player you could shoot down Librian mobsters.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jul 18, 2006)

*re:video game idea*

A video game would be awesome. It wouldn't be a surprise either with all the games that have been coming out as of late. Lots of action... it'd be good.

And I like the idea with the single player - John Preston thing.


----------



## demolition18 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fan Fiction*

Does anyone have any ideas for sequel or prequels to this movie? They should have an Equilibrium forum and one for fan fiction. I have 2 sequel ideas of mine below. 

*Equilibrium 2: Fight to go back in balance*

Casting Suggestions

Christian Bale (Equilibrium, Shaft, Batman Begins) as Police Commissioner John Preston 

Ray Liotta (No Escape, Goodfellas, Hannibal, Copland, Turbulence) as Tony Maine

Jennifer Lopez (Out of Sight, Money Train) as Vice President Jessica Sanchez-Preston

William Fichtner (Pearl Harbor, Equilibrium, Michael Mann's Heat, Armageddon) as Jurgen the president of world and the former Libria

Matthew Harbour (Equilibrium) as Robbie Preston

Emily Siewert (Equilibrium) as Lisa Preston

Daniel Lee Clark (Equilibrium) as Police Chief Sanders (former sweeper team leader)

Britney Spears (pop singer) as Luciferian thug Keira

Justin Timberlake (member of Nâ€™Sync) as Luciferian thug Jack

JC Chavez (member of Nâ€™Sync) as Luciferian thug Carlos

Lance Bass (member of Nâ€™Sync) as Lucferian thug Max

Joey Fatone (member of Nâ€™Sync) as Luciferian thug Greg

Chris Kirkpatrick (member of Nâ€™Sync) as Lucfierian thug Christian

Christian Kahrmann (Equilibrium) as Officer in Charge somewhere in the sequel

The same actors as surviving resistance fighters. I am not so sure on who should play Melissa Parker step daughter of Police Commissioner John Preston or the Luciferian thugs. Maybe someone else as a chemist. Not even so sure who should play the minister. 

Plot Summary: John Preston the highest ranking cleric becomes the commissioner of police. Jurgen and his followers all along live when Libria has fallen. Their executioners themselves stop the executions. John Preston meets a sexy Hispanic single mother who lost her husband to to sense offense like John Preston lost his wife to the society too. Her name is Jessica Sanchez. She has a daughter named Melissa. Jurgen and Jessica Sanchez are the president and vice president of the land of New York. New York City was once Libria. John Preston had years ago killed Dupont and Brant. The surviving clerics sign a treaty of freedom from the oppressive anti emotions. Now dark forces led by Tony Maine the chief of state have come to take over. Kiera, Carlos, Greg, Max, Christian and Jack are seconds in command. They are would be sense offenders to the tattoos. The female has a pierced bellybutton. They would be off the prozium in Libria. They plot to kill Jurgen and his followers. Tony Maine is gathered together with several men and women in a devil worship scheme. Tony Maine is a master of sorcery and devil worship leader. Tony Maine can split himself into many copies of himself through sorcery. In this time sorcery becomes realistic. John Preston under orders of Jurgen is to arrest Tony Maine and his devil worship band. John Preston must find out that Tony Maine is behind the evil scheme in Luciferian world domination. The cops who were once known as clerics are to bring down the Satanic clan before they take over the world. John Preston must save his wife and kids along with Jurgen before they are killed. It is just a guess that in the first Equilibrium that Libria is New York City in the future. Also Mary O'Brian did die. John Preston failed to stop her execution. But the execution of Jurgen and the rest of his band had been stopped by the executioners and the guards by faking their executions as John Preston killed Cleric Brant and Vice Council Dupont. Father was once leader of the land. He died and Dupont took his place.

Beginning

Scene 1

Introduction with flashbacks from the movie and opening credits. Former Grammaton Cleric John Preston does narration. John Preston (O S): "My name is John Preston. I am the commissioner of the New York City Police Department. I was born when Libria was formed. I was trained my whole life as a police officer. There was a society that outlawed things that trigger emotions. I enforced those laws. I was once known as a grammaton cleric. I had lost my first wife in to this society for breaking the law. She stopped taking her prozium and was incinerated for it. I had failed to stop the execution of Mary Oâ€™Brien. I had arrested her for sense offense. I had stopped taking my prozium and turned my back on the society with laws that I enforced. Secretly Father had died. His right hand man Dupont had taken his place. My son Robbie was on path to becoming a cleric. I had saved a dog when I started the fight for freedom. I was really too refusal to kill a dog because I believe that itâ€™s animal cruelty. I had joined Jurgen and he had me be the one to kill Father. I killed Cleric Brant and Vice Council Dupont. Jurgen and the rest of the resistance were not executed. The guards and the executioners had abandoned their job and turned the incineration chamber into a dance hall and a tattoo parlor both. Tattoos were outlawed because they were artwork. Now that we are feeling again and I arrested people for tattoos and piercings I still hate them. Jurgen had agreed to outlaw smoking because itâ€™s disrespect to other peopleâ€™s breathing space. Cigarettes stink. Music had been illegal. Art and music had again become legal. Jurgen had become president of the world. A woman named Jessica Sanchez who has a daughter became vice president. I married her. She too is widowed to a sense offender. Jurgen had made me commissioner of the former Libriaâ€™s police department. A devil worshipper has invented a device to make many multiples of himself. He and his forces are out to take over the world. They arenâ€™t anti emotions tyrants. I am out to stop them." 

Fade In

Scene 2

At the place that was once known as the palace of justice at night time. The palace of justice is a dance hall and tattoo parlor in one building. Inside there are people dancing and having a party. They are somewhere in the building. There are Dee Jays there too. There are people going to get punch and other snacks. The music is music of the future created when Libria has fallen and John Preston has freed people from anti emotions fascism. There are teens at the dance too. 

Somewhere outside there is Tony Maine in demonic clothing. He is wearing a hood and cloak. He has a device on his arm that can multiply him many times. He pushes a button. There are several copies of Tony Maine. They pull out knives. He sends his multiples into the dance hall. Maine: "I should have fun. Bring down the dance hall. I want to former Libria." The real Tony Maine vanishes. 

Back inside the building. Many multiples of Luciferian leader Tony Maine enter the building. Somewhere one of the multiples hits the light switches and turns them off. The multiples scatter the building. People in the dance hall part of the building scream. Dee Jay: "Hey!" Dee Jay #2: "Who turned out the lights?" Party Teen Boy: "Hey! This isnâ€™t funny." 

Scene 3

Later on the NY PD shows up with guns drawn from their cars. John Preston commissioner of the police shows up. John Preston draws his guns. John Preston: "Iâ€™ll need you to turn the lights back on. Look for the multiples of this mystery villain. Shoot them." John Preston bursts into the building. His officers with the flashlights on their guns have the flashlights on. They scan for demonic multiples. John Preston finds some. He shoots them. John Preston: "You go with your squad scan the tattoo parlor." Thereâ€™s an officer in charge who goes to the tattoo parlor with some other clerics. John Preston has another officer in charge go to the dance hall. One team doesnâ€™t find any in the tattoo parlor. They report that to Commissioner Preston. Officer In Charge: "Commissioner Preston. There is nothing in the tattoo parlor." John Preston with his officers go into the dance hall. John Preston: "They must be in the dance hall. Letâ€™s all go in there. Get everyone there to safety." John Prestonâ€™s officers who are a former grammaton team gets the people in the dance hall to safety. John Preston: "Everyone get to somewhere safe. We are going to take care of those evil multiples." For what John Preston has been trained for he finds the multiples of the devil worship ring leader in the dance hall. They attack with knives. John Preston shoots them with some gun fighting style like he did with sense offenders before he stopped taking his prozium. The other cops turn the lights back on. The other cops pull off masks of the multiples and donâ€™t find a single face. A chemist scans the faces. He finds them to be multiples of a man. Chemist: "There is nothing. They are multiples." John Preston: "All of you get back to what you were doing. Everything is taken care of." Everyone goes back to dancing. The disk jockeys come back to. 

Scene 4

The next day at the council chamber. John Preston goes to the office of Jurgen. John Prestonâ€™s second wife is there. Her name is Jessica Sanchez-Preston. She is the new vice president of the world. She is a sexy Hispanic woman. Also in the office is Tony Maine the chief of state and Luciferian ring leader. Jurgen introduces Tony Maine to John Preston. Jurgen: "Commissioner Preston this is Tony Maine. He is our new chief of state." They shake hands. John Preston is being put on assignment by Tony Maine on the devil worship incident. Maine: "A man has invented a device that can multiply him into many copies of himself. We must find out who the leader is. They even go into tattoo parlors." Jessica: "John. Be careful. You know that I lost my first husband to Libria like you lost your first wife." John Preston: "I think that I will investigate the tattoo parlor." Jurgen: "You arenâ€™t going to get a tattoo now that you have overthrown Father years ago." John Preston: "Now that I am feeling I donâ€™t like tattoos and body piercings." 

Scene 5

Later on in the day at John Prestonâ€™s home. John Preston comes in the door. 3 kids are there too. One of them is Melissa Parker (a half white half Latina girl a year older than Robbie Preston). Melissa: "John." Robbie: "Dad." There are also Lisa and Robbie Preston. They are watching television. They are watching something on the history of Libria. There are shows that were made after Libria has fallen. They are learning about the freedom of man. The television is on the wall. John Preston: "We have new enemies. They are devil worshiping thugs. We have to find out the mastermind." 

Scene 6

Later on at night. At the turf of devil worshippers in the place that was once known as the Nethers. There are flaming torches there. Tony Maine is there with several Luciferian thugs. There is a painted pentagram. There are 6 who are 2nds in command. 1 is the female named Kiera (female with long blonde hair and she has on a short shirt with her bellybutton pierced). 5 others are males (4 white 1 Latino) named Carlos, Greg, Max, Christian and Jack. These men have assorted tattoos. The 6 are would be sense offenders. Several of the thugs are men and women. Most of them are men. They are various races. Most of them are young. Maine: "John Preston has destroyed my multiples. He was once known as a grammaton cleric. He was trained his whole life to be a cop. We must kill him." Kiera: "What will we do?" Maine: "He and his wife were both widowed. Their first spouses were arrested and incinerated for sense offense when this was Libria. John Preston won the freedom from anti emotional fascism. If the highest ranking cleric hadnâ€™t turned his back you would be executed for having a pierced bellybutton Kiera." 

Scene 7

The next day at the police headquarters. John Preston is in a briefing room. His officers are taking seats. Many of them were grammaton clerics who have signed a freedom treaty when Libria has fallen. John Preston is briefing them of a devil worship force that wants to take over. John Preston: "A devil worship force has taken over the former Libria. We are a free feeling society. We are fighting for peace and freedom. I will check out a tattoo parlor. We are going to nail the devil worshippers. They will form a society worse than Libria. We must stop them." All those cops get up and leave the room with John Preston. 

Scene 8

Later on at a safe house of the devil worshippers. John Preston shows up with his officers. They search. They all split up. Cop #1: "Commissioner Preston. We estimated that there are 30 multiples." John Preston: "Shoot them just as they attack you." There are more multiples of the leader. Some cops are being killed by multiples of Tony Maine with blades. John Preston shoots some multiples. A few others are stabbed. Other multiples go after Commissioner Preston. John Preston shoots them. John Preston shoots more with knives. John Preston: "Come and have it." They fall dead. The search team shows up. They scan them. They find them all out to be multiples. Search Officer: "They are just multiples of the leader." John Preston: "Then weâ€™ll just have to un mask him." John Preston canâ€™t find any devil worshipper out there. John Preston: "There are not devil worshipers out there." 

Scene 9

At a tattoo parlor in the former incineration chamber. There are tattoo designs that the clerics destroyed when there was Libria. There are signs that say â€˜body artâ€™ and body jewelryâ€™. There are some men and a woman tattooists. They have tattoos. The woman has a pierced eyebrow. They are also would be sense offenders. A person with a tattoo put on leaves the place. John Preston comes in. Female Tattooist: "Would you like a tattoo or a piercing?" John Preston: "No. I am not into this stuff." Tattooist #1: "What are you here for?" John Preston: "I am here for questioning you. Do you know anything about demonic looking people?" Tattooist #2: "I think that I do. There were lots of young people creepy looking in here." Tattooist #3: "Aren't you the hero who got us freedom for what we are doing?" John Preston: "Yes. I raided these kind of places in my days working for tyrants against emotions. Father would have you killed if he had still ruled Libria. I will then defeat those devil worshippers. I was the highest ranking cleric. You'd all for your tattoos and body piercings be combusted here right now. I learned that this society was wrong." Tattooist #3: "I have my nipples pierced." The 3rd tattooist lifts up his shirt and shows the piercing on his nipple. John Preston: "Do you have names?" Tattooist #2: "No. I just get paid. I don't know much of my customers." John Preston: "Thank you for your cooperation." John Preston walks out the door. 

Scene 10

Later on at the office of Jurgen. There is Tony Maine coming in there. Maine: "I just got a report that a few officers were killed by the multiples. Commissioner Preston also investigated the tattoo parlor." Jurgen: "I would've been executed if John Preston hadn't joined me. The incineration chamber techs and guards watched the fall of Libria and let me go. They turned this place into a dance hall and tattoo parlor. Now go to Commissioner Prestonâ€™s wifeâ€™s office." Tony Maine leaves Jurgenâ€™s office. 

Tony Maine goes into the office of Jessica Preston. They talk. They are going over stuff on a computer screen. Jessica: "I have no identity of the Luciferian ring leader. But I do have pictures of the Luciferian thugs." Maine: "Have your husband put out an investigation." Jessica: "I am going home to my daughter and husband." Maine: "I heard that you and Commissioner Preston were both widowed to sense offenders." Jessica: "My first husband stopped taking his prozium just like John Prestonâ€™s first wife. They were both combusted in the cityâ€™s furnace. I helped turn it into a tattoo parlor and dance hall." 

Scene 11

Later on at John Prestonâ€™s home at night time. Jessica Preston John Prestonâ€™s second wife is there back at home. She is with her daughter. Melissa: "Mommy." Jessica: "Melissa." John Prestonâ€™s 2 kids are there too. They are eating dinner. There is talk about the devil worshippers. Lisa: "Dad. Did you get any yet?" John Preston: "No. I couldn't find any of them involved." Jessica: "Your father Lisa is going to the church tomorrow. He is going to investigate." 

Scene 12

The next morning at the Christian church. John Preston goes inside the church. John Preston goes over to a minister. He is Reverend Bloom. This is a person who married John Preston his 2nd wife over those past few years. They are talking about the Luciferian acts recently in the former Libria who is behind this. Rev Bloom: "Commissioner. Did you find those devil worshipers?" They don't find out. They are walking down the isle. John Preston: "All I got was the many multiples of the leader." Rev Bloom: "They want my church if they take over." John Preston: "I enforced laws against emotions. My first wife was arrested and incinerated for sense offense years ago." 

Outside of the church there are multiples of Tony Maine. They come in and attack. Rev Bloom: "They must be here to destroy my church." John Preston gets the minister to safety. John Preston: "Hide under the chairs. They are here to kill you." John Preston pulls out 2 guns. John Preston shoots some who dash at him with knives. One of the multiples makes more multiples with the little device under his clothes. John Preston: "Oh No." More are made. John Preston with some special move shoots more of them. John Preston takes blades of the multiples that she shot. Itâ€™s a 10 minute knife fight between John Preston and many multiples of Tony Maine. John Preston cuts up and stabs many of them. All those lay dead. They vanish. John Preston: "You can come out of hiding now. I have killed them all." The minister comes back out of hiding. Rev Bloom: "Thank you former cleric." John Preston leaves the church. 

Scene 13

Later on John Preston is in his office at police headquarters. He gets on the view phone to talk to his wife. John Preston: "Jessica. Itâ€™s me your husband John." 

At the building where the presidentâ€™s office is located. There is Jessica Sanchez at her desk. She is talking over a view phone to John Preston. Jessica: "Have you found out the ring leader yet?" John Preston: "No. We haven't." Jessica: "I know that you saved the minister." John Preston: "A multiple made more multiples." Tony Maine is somewhere in the building listening to the conversation with John Preston and his second wife. John Preston and his wife are done talking. Jessica: "Good bye." John Preston: "Good day to you Jess." They hang up. Tony Maine: "Got you." 

Scene 14

Back at Police Headquarters. John Preston is leaving his office. He sees more multiples of Tony Maine the leader of the devil worship band. They pull out knives. John Preston alerts his officers. John Preston: "More multiples." Those cops ready their guns. They open fire at the multiples attack. Some cops are killed by multiples. John Preston gets in and opens fire on them. John Preston with his 2 guns kills a bunch of them. John Preston takes guns from the dead cops. She shoots the rest of the multiples. John Preston: "Thatâ€™s the last of them." 

Scene 15

The next day at the turf of the devil worshippers. There is Tony Maine talking to his thugs. His 6 seconds in command and would be sense offenders are there too. Many thugs are there. Tony Maine sends those 6 thugs in charge with the other thugs after John Prestonâ€™s kids and Jessica Prestonâ€™s kid. Maine: "You all bring me John Prestonâ€™s wife and children. I will get Jurgen at his office. I will surprise attack him. Letâ€™s go now." They leave. 

Scene 16

At the house of the Prestons during the day. The 6 would be sense offenders (Kiera, Carlos, Greg, Jack, Max and Christian) with the others burst in. There is Jessica Preston with her daughter, her step daughter and her step son. Carlos: "I need you all." Jessica: "Who are you?" Jack: "We are working for Tony Maine. He is the devil worship mastermind." Keira: "Tony Maine wants to see you all." Max: "Knock them out." Those thugs knock out John Prestonâ€™s wife and 3 children. Those thugs grab all of them. Greg: "Tony Maine should have Jurgen for us." 

Later on at the office of Jurgen. Tony Maine goes in to see Jurgen to give him the report of the vice president kidnapped. Maine: "The vice president has been kidnapped." Jurgen: "Then alert Commissioner Preston. This is his wife." Tony Maine gets close to Jurgen. He knocks him out. Tony Maine meets with his thugs somewhere in the building. Christian: "We have the former clericâ€™s family." Maine: "Good. We should take over the world as they are all dead. We can kill Commissioner Preston." Other thugs knock out guards who were resistance fighters. Some of those who served in the resistance during the no emotions society are also taken. Those thugs have various vans. All the victims are taken into the vans. 

Scene 17

Later on at nighttime. John Preston comes home in his car. He gets out. She sees something un usual. He pulls out his guns. John Preston: "Police." He sees more multiples of the devil worship leader. She shoots them as they attack him with knives. He kills them all. 

Back at the police station. John Preston in his car shows up there. John Preston is 
talking to Chief Sanders. John Preston: "Chief Sanders. My wife and kids have been kidnapped." Sanders: "I Know. We still don't have the leader yet." Chief Sanders was a cleric who signed a treaty for the freedom from anti emotions oppression of Father after the fall of Libria who got promoted that was the leader of the sweepers at John Prestonâ€™s home. John Preston and the police chief are doing a search for the turf of the Luciferian thugs. They find them at the Nethers. Sanders: "The Luciferians are in the Nethers." John Preston: "Then Letâ€™s go there." They all leave. 

Scene 18

At the turf of the devil worshippers at night time. There is Tony Maine with his cloak on. He has his hood removed. All those victims are to see the face of the leader before they die. Maine: "Ready them." There are the 6 second in commands. So are all the others in Tony Maineâ€™s gang. Jurgen, some surviving rebels, John Prestonâ€™s wife and kids are there ready to be killed. Jurgen: "You. Maine. I trusted you." Jessica: "You will be fired as my husband comes here and arrests you." They have guns and machetes. Tony Maine has multiples of himself. Maine: "I invented this multiplying device. I could make multiples of myself so I could kill your husband." 

John Preston somewhere else shows up with the SWAT team/former sweepers. They all have their guns ready. They are backing up John Preston. John Preston gets out of his car. The SWAT team with the Chief Sanders gets out of the SWAT truck. John Preston: "You guys rescue the victims. I will deal with them." The Tony Maine multiples attack. John Preston and his officers fire back. One tries to stab Chief Sanders and is shot in the back by John Preston. There are a countless number of multiples. John Preston goes over to the ritual. Maine: "Hail Lucifer! Tonight I kill the innocents and the infidels." 

Tony Maine during his ritual sees John Preston commissioner of police. Tony Maine sends the Lucifer thugs to attack him. Maine: "Kill him." John Preston: "All you demonic people are under arrest. Put the guns down or I will fire on you." They have guns. John Preston fights them in a gun fight. He shoots several of them. They fall dead. There are others who attack with their hands. John Preston throws down his guns after shooting all those with guns. John Preston uses the marital arts that he was trained in during his training as a grammaton cleric. John Preston throws kicks on punches on those thugs. 

Back to the SWAT team and Chief Sanders vs. the last of the multiples. Those cops shoot the rest of them. Sanders: "Letâ€™s rescue them all." The SWAT team goes over to the victims. They go to rescue them. 

Scene 19

John Preston is finishing off with the other thugs. The SWAT team with the police chief and SWAT commanders go over to rescue the people. Tony Maine makes more multiples of himself and they attack them. Maine: "Get them all." The SWATS fire back on them. John Preston defeats the rest of the devil worship group with the handles of his guns knocking them out. John Preston goes over to the 6 2nd in commands. John Preston gets a sword. The 6 2nd in commands pull out swords themselves. They all fight. John Preston slices Carlos and Jack and they fall dead during the fight. John Preston stabs Christian in the chest with his sword. John Preston now has Kiera, Max and Greg left. John Preston slices Greg and Greg falls dead. John Preston fighting Kiera and Max left Preston stabs Max in the chest and kills him. Now John Preston is just fighting Kiera. Kiera with her throws down her sword and goes for a gun from a dead thug. John Preston gets another gun himself. Keira: "Tonight you die for all those people you killed." John Preston: "If I hadn't turned my back on the society I would charge you for having your bellybutton pierced and your shirt." They shoot at each other. John Preston shoots Kiera with a good shot in the heart. John Preston now goes over to Tony Maine. Tony Maine pulls out a gun. John Preston: "Itâ€™s you." Maine: "Yes. I became chief of state to get to President Jurgen. I want world domination with Luciferian acts." John Preston and Tony Maine shoot each other. John Preston shoots Tony Maine in the head in the gun fight. Tony Maine falls dead. John Preston: "Not without incident." 

Back to the police chief and SWAT team vs. the Tony Maine multiples. The SWATS shoot the rest of them with knives and they all fall dead. Everyone is rescued. Everyone leaves going home. John Preston: "Letâ€™s all go home." The SWATS take away the knocked out thugs. 

John Preston (O S): "I have defeated demonic thugs in the former Libria. I have freed my people from terror and oppression over those years. A new enemy could come among me in the former Libria. Those who survived are arrested in a prison where a prozium clinic was. A rebel that survived during the fall of Libria had replaced Tony Maine as chief of state. My city if free from crime and dictatorship." 

Fade out to black

Roll Credits 

Scene 20

End

*Equilibrium 3: Victory of Balance*

Casting Suggestions

Christian Bale (Batman Begins, Shaft, Equilibrium) as Commissioner John Preston 

Vigo Morstensen (Lord Of The Rings movies, 1998 Psycho) as Lord Jardon alien dictator 

Jennifer Lopez (Money Train, Anaconda, Out of Sight) as Jessica Sanchez-Preston

Hugo Weaving (The Matrix movies, Lord of The Rings movies) as Rebel Leader Link

William Fichtner (Michael Mannâ€™s Heat, Equilibrium, Armageddon, The Perfect Strom) as President Jurgen

Daniel Baldwin (John Carpenterâ€™s Vampires) as General Landis the general of Lord Jardonâ€™s amry

Don â€œThe Dragonâ€ Wilson (not to well known martial artist who played a gang leader in Batman Forever) as Brakis second in command in Lord Jardonâ€™s empire

Christian Karhmann (Equilibrium) as officer in charge of an investigation

Mathew Harbour (Equilibrium) as Robbie Preston John Prestonâ€™s son

Emily Siewert (Equilibrium) as Lisa Preston John Prestonâ€™s daughter

Daniel Lee Clark (Equilibrium, former Nitro on American Gladiators) as Chief Sanders former lead sweeper

No thoughts on who should play the alien rebels, Melissa Parker (daughter of John Prestonâ€™s second wife) or other officers. Also the same actors as the surviving resistance fighters.

Plot Summary: 10 years after the fall of Libria there are recently discovered planets in the Milky Way that have human life forms on them. A dictator named Lord Jardon wants the galaxy. He comes to Earth where in the first years of the 21st century a 3rd world war broke out. They had the anti emotions society. John Preston got rid of that. Lord Jardon and his forces invade Earth. There is Saturn 2, Uranus 2 and Mars 2 discovered in the universe. John Prestonâ€™s kids are growing up. Jurgen is on his 3rd term (and last allowed) as president of the world. He has 2 more years left. A man named Link comes to Earth after he hears about John Preston. Also the would be galactic dictator Lord Jardon hears about John Preston as the highest ranking cleric at the tetra grammaton. John Preston had learned the society of Libria was wrong. John Preston will join with Link in the fight for freedom in the universe. General Landis has soldier who can multiply themselves into many multiples. John Preston with the alien rebellion must fight together to bring down the alien tyrants. Jurgen must reject Lord Jardon as leader of the galaxy. 

Beginning

Scene 1

Opening sequence with battle pictures in the galaxy. John Preston does narration. In those pictures rebels are being killed by tyrants from the universe. John Preston: â€œI am John Preston. I am still the commissioner of the police. I have defeated tyrants against emotions and I have defeated Luciferian tyrants before they went into power. 3 living planets have been discovered by recent space science. They are called Uranus 2, Mars 2 and Saturn 2. There is human life there on those 3 planets and wars going on at those planets. I am ready if they come to Earth.â€ 

Fade In

Scene 2

On Mars 2 in the day time. There are human alien soldiers somewhere in a house. There is an alien rebellion. They are humans from another planet. They have guns ready. They carry some other kinds of guns. Mars 2 Rebel #1: â€œThereâ€™s General Landis with his troops.â€ 

Outside there are storm troopers with General Landis. Some soldiers multiply themselves up. With the tyrannical military there is Lord Brakis. General Landis: â€œI havenâ€™t found Link yet.â€ Brakis: â€œJust go into that house. Maybe you will find the rebel leader there. Letâ€™s go kill those rebels.â€  Brakis sends in the team to take down the rebels. 

Inside there are the rebels with guns ready. The troops with their general show up. The rebels and soldiers fire on each other. There is a gun fight. A lead rebel shoots at General Landis and General Landis shoots that rebel. Another rebel shoots a soldier and that solider multiplies in 10. Mars 2 Rebel #2: â€œOh shoot!â€  The rebels are being slaughtered. All the rebels are dead. Brakis comes in. Brakis: â€œGood work General Landis.â€ General Landis: â€œThank you Lord Brakis.â€ Brakis: â€œWe will need to report to Lord Jardonâ€™s spaceship.â€ They leave. 

Scene 3

Later on in the space ship of Lord Jardon. Brakis with General Landis comes to Lord Jardon. Lord Jardon: â€œEarth is run by a man named Jurgen. He wouldâ€™ve been executed if not for overthrowing a system of fascism against feelings. Iâ€™ll do an Earth search. I believe this is where Link the resistance leader has vanished to.â€ A soldier is at a computer and does a search on Earth. The troops even go after a man named Link from Saturn 2. They do a search for him. They find him on Earth. Jardon Troop #1: â€œLord Jardon. General Landis. Link is on a planet called Earth.â€ Lord Jardon: â€œLetâ€™s all go there. On this planet there is a police commissioner who was the highest ranking cleric. He overthrew the society against having feelings. He enforced those laws before joining the resistance.â€  General Landis: â€œCalling all ships. We are going to Earth after Link the rebel leader.â€ They all depart for Earth. 

Somewhere on Earth at night time in a dance hall that was once the palace of justice in the same building that the incineration chamber was in at the former Libria. There are DJs there. There are several people dancing there too. Link and many of his rebels are there too. There are some females in Linkâ€™s rebellion.  Female Rebel #1: â€œI think that Jardon has found us here.â€ Link: â€œI 
think then we will have to go to the police. The police commissioner here has ended an act of dictatorship.â€ Rebel #1: â€œHow did you know?â€ Link: â€œI have done studies on Earth. There was a society with laws against emotions. Having emotions was a capitol crime. The punishment was either being shot on sight or incinerated right in this building. This cop killed the dictator. Letâ€™s go find this cop.â€ They are sitting at a table. They have rock n roll music there in the dance hall now playing. 

Scene 4

At the house of the Prestonâ€™s the next morning. The television on the wall is on. There is the News. John Prestonâ€™s son and step daughter Robbie and Melissa are now in their teens. John Prestonâ€™s daughter Lisa is in her pre teens. They are in front of the television listening to the News. Melissa: â€œYou better tell dad about what you are hearing Robbie.â€ On the news there are reports of alien sightings in the former Libria. John Preston was eating his breakfast and comes in on his 3 kids. Robbie: â€œDad. There are aliens on Earth. They want to take over our galaxy. They want domination of Earth.â€ John Preston: â€œIâ€™ll stop them. I ended Fatherâ€™s dictatorship. Maybe Iâ€™ll end the dictatorship on other planets.â€ 

Scene 5

At the office of Jessica Sanchez-Preston. John Preston comes into his wifeâ€™s office. Jessica: â€œThere are alien sightings in the former Libria. They are alien tyrants. A dictator wants domination of all the living planets in the galaxy.â€ John Preston: â€œFather had ruled the world. I know that he died of a heart disease and there were no feelings to that. Dupont took his place. Adolph Hitler wanted to rule the whole world and couldnâ€™t.â€ 

In the halls. There is a bunch of guards escorting human alien rebels with Link their leader to see Jurgen. They stop into Jurgenâ€™s office. Link: â€œI am Link the rebel leader. I come in peace. I am from a planet called Saturn 2. Lord Jardon wants domination of the galaxy.â€ Jurgen gets up. Jurgen: â€œI led a freedom fight. Freedom was outlawed. Some of my freedom fighters had tattoos and body piercings. They were illegal in this time. I wouldâ€™ve been executed if not for John Preston commissioner of police joining my resistance.â€ 

Scene 6

Somewhere else in the former Libria in the day time. An alien space ship lands there. It is Lord Jardonâ€™s ship. Lord Jardonâ€™s ship opens up. There is Lord Jardon with Brakis and General Landis. Other ships land. They follow Lord Jardon. All the forces come out their ships. Lord Jardon: â€œHere on Earth we need people to recruit into my army. Then I get domination of this planet. Somewhere near here there is a prison. Letâ€™s free the prisoners for joining us.â€ They find a prison that is where a prozium clinic used to be. 

At a prison in the day time. At the reception area there is General Landis that wants all the prisoners for an offer to join Lord Jardon. General Landis: â€œI am here to free prisoners. They get a pardon if they join us.â€ They free all the prisoners who are all devil worshippers that John Preston had arrested. 

Scene 7

Later on there is a meeting with Lord Jardon. They have all the prisoners. Lord Jardon makes an offer to them. Lord Jardon: â€œYou are all freed. You can join us in my quest for domination of the Milky Way.â€ Luciferian Thug #1: â€œI donâ€™t think so. We were for a Luciferian society.â€ Female Luciferian Thug #1: â€œWe all wonâ€™t join you then.â€ Lord Jardon: â€œGeneral Landis since they have refused my offer letâ€™s have them killed.â€ General Landis: â€œYou troops kill them all.â€ All the prisoners start running. They are all being slaughtered by Lord Brakisâ€™s troops. 

Scene 8

Later on at police headquarters in New York/the former Libria in the day time. John Preston is at his desk in his office. John Preston gets a report from Chief Sanders a former lead sweeper. Chief Sanders: â€œCommissioner Preston. The Luciferian thugs that we arrested a few years ago were escaped from prison. I believe that itâ€™s the alien forces that killed them.â€  John Preston is walking down the halls with Chief Sanders. A rebellion shows up with their leader Link. Link: â€œAre you Commissioner Preston?â€ John Preston: â€œYes. Who are you?â€ Link: â€œI am Link galactic rebellion leader. I have come to see the Commissioner John Preston. I have an offer for you to join my rebellion.â€ John Preston: â€œYes. I will join. I joined the resistance against a society that I enforced. That was 10 years ago.â€ 

In a building where there is Jurgenâ€™s office. Lord Jardon with his forces are walking down the halls heading to Jurgenâ€™s office. They are being escorted by guards. Lord Jardon with Brakis goes into Jurgenâ€™s office. Lord Jardon: â€œI am Lord Jardon a galactic presidential candidate. We are on the quest for galactic peace. There has been fighting in outer space.â€ Jurgen king of the world gets up. Jurgen: â€œWe canâ€™t live without emotions. What do you want?â€ Lord Jardon: â€œI would like you to join us. You are king of the Earth. I donâ€™t have a thing against emotions.â€ Jurgen: â€œIâ€™ll think about it. I just hope that you arenâ€™t doing anything fascist.â€ Lord Jardon: â€œA galactic terrorist is on this planet. His name is Link. Please join us.â€ Jurgen: â€œI am not so sure if I want to do this.â€ Lord Jardon: â€œIâ€™ll give you time to think about this.â€ They leave Jurgenâ€™s office. Jurgen investigates those alien invaders. 

Scene 9

Later at John Prestonâ€™s home outside at night time there is General Landis with his troops. They are awaiting John Preston. John Preston gets home in his car. John Preston gets out. John Preston is confronted by General Landis and his soldiers. General Landis: â€œJohn Preston.â€ John Preston: â€œWhoâ€™s asking?â€ General Landis: â€œI heard about you. I am from another planet. I heard that you were the highest ranking cleric and powerful fighter?â€ John Preston: â€œThat was back in the late 2020â€™s and early 2030â€™s that I was a powerful fighter. I killed this dictator.â€ General Landis: â€œThis is about freedom and peace. You can kill Link the resistance leader.â€ John Preston: â€œI wonâ€™t join you if you are tyrants. I joined tyrants before and I wonâ€™t again after I learned what society was wrong.â€ General Landis has his soldiers aim their guns at John Preston. General Landis: â€œIf you wonâ€™t join us then I will have to kill you. I could even kill a powerful Earthling.â€ John Preston reverses their guns. He takes their guns from them. He shoots a few. They multiply. John Preston shoots others. General Landis vanishes. John Preston shoots more of them and figures their weak spot. He shoots them in the head. More multiples are made. John Preston is shooting  more of them. There is a captain that fires on John Preston and John Preston shoots the captain dead with a gun. John Preston throws down the alien guns. John Preston pulls out 2 of his own guns and shoots them. They all fall dead. John Preston: â€œThat should be all of you.â€ 

John Preston comes in his home. His 3 children approach him. They are cooking dinner. Lisa: â€œDad. What was going on outside?â€ John Preston: â€œTyrants from out of Earth offered me to join them. I refused. They tried to kill me. I killed them all.â€ John Preston later sits at the dinner table with his 3 children. Robbie: â€œYou and I wonâ€™t be tyrants. I dropped the path onto becoming a cleric when you defeated Dupont. Fatherâ€™s dictatorship was thwarted by you.â€ John Preston: â€œMaybe Iâ€™ll end the dictatorship before it takes Earth by a dictator from out of Earth.â€ 

Scene 10

In the space ship of Lord Jardon at night time. Lord Jardon is there with Brakis. General Landis shows up. He reports to Lord Jardon. General Landis: â€œLord Jardon. John Preston refused to join us.â€ Brakis: â€œAnd I think that Jurgen and it looks like it refused to join us too.â€ Lord Jardon: â€œI will need you to have your troops kill John Preston and King Jurgen.â€ Lord Jardon has General Landis to send troops to kill Jurgen and John Preston. 

At the tower of Jurgenâ€™s office the next day. There is a captain with the troops outside. Jardonâ€™s Army Captain: â€œYou guys. There are guards. Youâ€™ll need to kill them to get to King Jurgen.â€ There are also guards who wouldâ€™ve been executed 10 years ago there too. They all have guns ready. 

In Jurgenâ€™s office. There is Jurgen at his desk. Jessica comes into Jurgenâ€™s office. They meet up. Jessica: â€œI believe that there are troops after us.â€ Jurgen: â€œI have my guards ready.â€ 

Back outside. The guards see the tyrannical soldiers trying to get in. They and the guys who were resistance fighters get into a gun fight. A few guards are killed by alien soldiers. They get into a gun fight. The others kill the alien soldiers. A rebel kills the captain. 

Scene 11

At police headquarters outside there are soldiers with a commander. Jardonâ€™s Army Commander: â€œCommissioner John Preston is in there. You troops get in there and weâ€™ll kill him.â€ 

In the commissionerâ€™s office there is John Preston commissioner of the police sitting at his desk. He gets a report of alien invaders outside. Police Captain: â€œCommissioner Preston. There are men here I think trying to kill you.â€ John Preston with some of his officers goes to deal with the aliens tyrants. They all have guns ready. Jardonâ€™s Army Commander: â€œOpen fire!â€ They open fire on John Preston. John Prestonâ€™s officers shoot back. John Preston pulls out his guns. He shoots the alien soldiers too. A few of John Prestonâ€™s officers are killed in the battle. John Preston kills many other alien soldiers/tyrants. The gun fight breaks out. The aliens multiply themselves. Police Captain: â€œOh no!â€ John Preston: â€œThey multiplied at my home.â€ The commander and more aliens keep firing. Link and his rebels show up. Link kills the commander.  Link meets up with the police. Link: â€œCommissioner Preston. Iâ€™d like to join you in your fight for freedom.â€ The cops and rebels join forces in the fight for freedom. 

Scene 12

Later on at night time at John Prestonâ€™s house. John Preston brings in Jessica with Link and his rebels. The 3 kids come up to John Preston and Jessica Sanchez-Preston. Melissa: â€œMommy.â€ Jessica: â€œMelissa.â€ John Preston: â€œMelissa. Robbie. Lisa. This is Link. He is leading the freedom fighting in our galaxy.â€ Link: â€œI come from Saturn 2.â€ 

At Lord Jardonâ€™s spaceship. General Landis reports to Brakis. General Landis: â€œMy troops have failed at the police headquarters.â€ Brakis has General Landis take John Prestonâ€™s family. Brakis: â€œAfter school for John Prestonâ€™s kids bring them here for Lord Jardon.â€ 

Scene 13

The next day at John Prestonâ€™s home. John Prestonâ€™s kids are done with school for the day. They are coming home. General Landis is with his troops. The troops aim guns at the 3 kids. General Landis approaches the captured children. General Landis: â€œIâ€™d like you 3 to come with me. Lord Jardon wants to see you. Donâ€™t make a move or you kids will die. Donâ€™t even make a peep.â€ 

At the space ship of Lord Jardon. There is General Landis with his troops and the captured children. General Landis: â€œI have the 3 kids.â€ Lord Jardon: â€œExcellent.â€ 

Scene 14 

Later on at night time at John Prestonâ€™s home. John Preston outside his home parks his car. 

He goes inside his house. John Preston finds his house empty. John Preston goes in search of his kids with his guns drawn. John Preston: â€œRobbie. Lisa. Melissa. Anyone home?â€ A captain in Lord Jardonâ€™s army shows up. Jardonâ€™s Army Captain #2: â€œThey have been taken away to where the former Nethers is. They are to be taken by Lord Jardon. Troops attack the cop.â€ Some soldiers attack. They fire on John Preston. John Preston shoots all those tyrannical commandos dead. John Preston is now in a gun fight with the captain at his house. John Preston shoots the captain in the head. John Preston goes outside.

Scene 15

Outside John Preston runs into Link again. John Preston:  â€œLord Jardonâ€™s army has taken my kids away.â€ Link: â€œI know. I am going to help you get them back.â€  Link and his band of intergalactic rebels come with him. They walk with John Preston. 

At the former Nethers there is the space ships of Lord Jardon and his forces. John Preston with the alien rebels shows up. General Landis and his troops open fire. General Landis: â€œOpen fire.â€  John Preston and the rebels fire back. Itâ€™s a vicious gun fight. A few rebels are killed by alien tyrants. John Preston kills a bunch of soldiers. General Landis: â€œLink.â€ Link: â€œLandis.â€ Link fights General Landis in a gun fight. John Preston sees Brakis and Jardon. He goes after them to get to his kids. John Preston gets to Brakis. Brakis: â€œYouâ€™ll have to fight me Commissioner Preston to get to your kids.â€ 

Scene 16

Brakis throws a kick on John Preston. Thereâ€™s martial arts on other worlds. John Preston is fighting Brakis in a martial arts fight. John Preston kicks Brakis and Brakis high kicks Preston. John Preston throws a punch on Brakis back. They battle it out with kicks and punches onto each other. Lord Jardon is bringing John Prestonâ€™s kids outside his space ship. Lord Jardon: â€œCome on. Letâ€™s see your father get creamed.â€  In the battle with the rebels finishing off Lord Jardonâ€™s troops Link kills General Landis in a gun fight. The rebels set off explosives blowing up the ships. With John Preston sending a kick on Brakis sending him into the exploding ships. Brakis is blown up. All of Lord Jardonâ€™s soldiers are defeated. Now Jardon is going to fight John Preston. Lord Jardon takes a gun from his dead general. John Preston pulls out his guns. Lord Jardon: â€œYou have defeated my army but you shouldnâ€™t defeat me. Iâ€™ll replace my army and general. Even my second mmand that you killed.â€ John Preston: â€œNo you wonâ€™t. Iâ€™ll end your dictatorship before you get control over Earth.â€  John Preston fights the alien dictator in a gun fight. They shoot at each other. John Preston shoots Lord Jardon in the head. John Preston gets back together with his children. Link: â€œI killed General Landis. I am president of the Milky Way now. I won against Lord Jardon.â€ John Preston: â€œLetâ€™s all go home.â€ They all leave along with the rebellion. 

Scene 17

The next few days there is people noticing the defeat of Lord Jardon and his empire by the hands of Link and former Grammaton Cleric John Preston. They all celebrate victory on Saturn 2, Mars 2 and Uranus 2 . John Preston does narration. John Preston: â€œI have now defeated an alien invasion and won our freedom. Jurgen has signed a treaty with Link. Link is president of our galactic republic. The galaxy has freedom and peace. I have 3 times fought for freedom. We are prepared for anything else that could happen again someday in the galaxy. I am still running my local police department. Our world is also crime free.â€ 

End 

Fade Out Roll Credits

Scene 18 End Credits


----------



## demolition18 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Update*

I have transferred the 2 fan scripts onto attachments. Here they are below.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey yalls, I'm sure many of you have probably seen this movie but one of my favorite movies to watch that I have on DVD is Equilibrium starring Christian Bayle and Taye Diggs. It's like the matrix only much much better in my opinion. The more I watch the matrix the less I like it. Not so much the first one, but the sequels. Especially the second one even though it was great as far as action goes. It's so full of all this super-interpretive-futeristic-philosophy stuff in it and it kinda takes the taste out of the movie for me. But Equilibrium is a good flick and high in dramatic quality so if you have the means then check it out.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 10, 2007)

that's Christian _*Bale*_ mate


----------



## unclejack (Jul 10, 2007)

lol, sorry, misspelled his name. I'm sure I misspelled Diggs also, but I figured yall would know who I was talkin about.


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 10, 2007)

wall do know what you're talking about 

I did like equilibrium, but i preferred the matrix, since it seemed a lot more thought through. Perhaps if the action in equilibrium was more of a means to an end rather than the whole point of the film, i might have enjoyed it more and rewatched it. As it stands, it's a good idea not fully brought to justice, and just the one viewing will do.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 10, 2007)

Equilibrium had a good message though.
Heck even the matrix suffered from overkill i thought.
Haven't seen ANY of the sequels,TG


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 10, 2007)

Liked Equilibrium and the first Matrix movie. 

I would have liked the ideas in Equilibrium to have been explored further and the plot to not have been so focussed on the fighting even if I love those action scenes. There were some good ideas and some very well done images all in all.

The scene where he touches the woman's hand. The sound of the rain. The feel of the stair rail.

Didn't like the Matrix sequels too much. They seemed to have bitten off more than they could chew and it all unravelled and looked like a computer game.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmm, well I do think that the action in equilibrium is much better than in the matrix but my main reason for liking it so much is because of the high drama content in the movie and the transition that Christian's character goes through in the film. That's what I think makes the whole movie. The whole inner confilct that he goes through as he comes to terms with where he stands on the whole sense offense thing makes that movie very captivating. I don't think that the matrix really had that much of that outside of the first one. After the first one it was just about trippy special effects and cool action sequences but after repeated viewings the philosophy of the movie gets agravating. It's one of those movies that I can watch over and over, I happen to think it's great for repeated viewings. But having seen all the matrix movies more than once, I've pretty much had my fill.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll second unclejack on that. The transition in Equilibrium is well done and reflected very well in small things we take for granted.

Much of it is understated and restrained and so much more effective for that. Bale's character goes from one end of a way of life right to the very opposite end and journey is an amazing one.

Matrix should have quit with the first movie. Or they should have developed a stronger, more streamlined plot that was not heavily dependent on special effects to sustain itself.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 11, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> I'll second unclejack on that. The transition in Equilibrium is well done and reflected very well in small things we take for granted.
> 
> Much of it is understated and restrained and so much more effective for that. Bale's character goes from one end of a way of life right to the very opposite end and journey is an amazing one.
> 
> Matrix should have quit with the first movie. Or they should have developed a stronger, more streamlined plot that was not heavily dependent on special effects to sustain itself.


 
I'll third that. Much as I loved the first Matrix movie, the understated, smaller scoped Equilibrium was far better than either of the Matrix sequals. 

Funny really, as one story is about a vunerable man learning to be a kick ass superhero, and the other is about a kick ass superhero learning to be a vunerable man.
Oh, and gotta love Gun-kata. That stuff wasn't just cool. It was liquid nitrogen mixed by the Fonzie served in a chilled shotglass by Samual L Jackson on the Milennium Falcon cool...


----------



## Tillane (Jul 11, 2007)

And I'll fourth it.  I loved the first Matrix movie, but they really, really should have left it at that.  It was perfectly self-contained as it was, and the sequels added nothing other than irritation and seriously bad plotting.

Equilibrium, for all its choreographed fight sequences and gun kata nonsense (sorry, that's just my opinion), is a much more restrained, nuanced film than the Matrix could ever hope to be.  My only complaint would be that Bale's transition between emotionless cleric and freedom fighter against Father/DuPont was a little too speedy - but that can't be helped unless you want to make a 5-hour movie (which you don't.  No, you _really_ don't.)


----------



## sanityassassin (Jul 11, 2007)

I think the fight scene at the end of Equilibrium is one of the best sci-fi fight scenes I've ever watched and the moment when his readings die and the techs know what is about to happen I really enjoyed. i agree with the Matrix the first was very good but the follow ups really let the name down so much in fact that I could not actually sit through all of the third, another sign to producers that they have to be very careful when it comes to sequels as 9/10 are very poor


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 11, 2007)

sanityassassin said:


> I think the fight scene at the end of Equilibrium is one of the best sci-fi fight scenes I've ever watched and the moment when his readings die and the techs know what is about to happen I really enjoyed.


 
"No...Not without incident."
BLAM! BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM!(Corscrew flip) BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM (Reload) BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM (Backflip) BLAM BLAM BLAM (Rifle-catch) BADA-BADA-BADA-BADA-BLAM!
All dead.

I think the Gun-kata stuff people either love or hate. I know it was utterly implauseable but it LOOKED SO FRICKIN' COOL!


----------



## unclejack (Jul 11, 2007)

lol, I never really made the connection between the two movies as far as one being about a vulnerable man trying to become a great fighter and the other being about a great fighter trying becoming a vulnerable man but I like the paralell. And having said that the dramatic transition cleric John Preston goes through in the movie makes the whole movie, I have to say that I like the action in equilibrium better than in the matrix. There are some of the coolest fight scenes in that movie that I have ever seen.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 11, 2007)

The fight scenes were very well choreographed and they are a pleasure to watch especially the spray of blood on the white suit. And when his readings all go flat.

But the thing that did it for me was the small things. Him reaching out across the table to touch the woman's hand. Things like that.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 11, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> The fight scenes were very well choreographed and they are a pleasure to watch especially the spray of blood on the white suit. And when his readings all go flat.
> 
> But the thing that did it for me was the small things. Him reaching out across the table to touch the woman's hand. Things like that.


 
Totally agree. I loved the scene where he tears the paper from the window and sees the rain in the sunlight for the first time. That was really haunting, especially with the musical score and the acting from Bale.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 11, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Totally agree. I loved the scene where he tears the paper from the window and sees the rain in the sunlight for the first time. That was really haunting, especially with the musical score and the acting from Bale.


Yeah, loved that, too.  That's what I meant before about Equilibrium being so much more nuanced than the Matrix; the little touches are just that, whereas so much of the Matrix seemed to be saying "look at me: aren't I pretty?  Aren't I clever?"

I should clarify from my earlier post that I do actually like the fight scenes.  Equilibrium's "corridor scene" is tons better than the Matrix's (which is pretty darn good in itself), and the close-quarters gunfight between Preston and DuPont at the end is excellent - and the "fight" before it between Preston and Brandt (which lasts all of about three moves) is just brilliantly underplayed, particularly as the audience is expecting something much more drawn-out.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, I love the little things too. Even though the action in the movie is paramount, I think my favorite part of the movie is when he fails to save mary from combustion and walks outside and bursts into tears. That's pretty much the climax of his discovery of human emotion and is a very dramatic moment. And yes, the musical score helps to make the movie, it helps support all the things the storyline and the plot say themselves.


----------



## Dave (Oct 10, 2007)

The first time that I've seen Equilibrium. I'd heard before that it was a poor Matrix rip-off, but I can't see the connection - apart from the obvious fight scenes.





Coolhand said:


> Funny really, as one story is about a vulnerable man learning to be a kick ass superhero, and the other is about a kick ass superhero learning to be a vulnerable man.


And that too!

The thing about the fight scenes for me, and I'm not big on Kung Fu/Jackie Chan type movies, was that in the Matrix there was a reason for the superhuman speed and abilities. It was integral to the whole plot. In Equilibrium he is just a Cleric who had learned an art of combat.

The plot in Equilibrium was very different to the Matrix. If it ripped off anything it would be 'Fahrenheit 451'.


Nesacat said:


> I would have liked the ideas in Equilibrium to have been explored further and the plot to not have been so focused on the fighting even if I love those action scenes. There were some good ideas and some very well done images all in all.


I agree, it would be a better film if it had developed those aspects further and ditched trying to be a better action movie than the Matrix.


----------



## Gav (Oct 11, 2007)

People get too hung up on the gun kata.

This film is _nothing_ like the Matrix.  Not at all.  It's a very superficial mistake to make if you think that the gun kata is the be all and end all of this movie.

I can see that the writer and director probably sold the move to the producers based on the success of the Matrix... however the director is on record as saying the he came up with the idea because it was so damn cool.

And it is.

moving on...

The movie itself has more nods to [the film versions of] 1984 and Fahrenheit 451 - not forgetting Metropolis -  than it probably knows what to do with.  There are several scenes which may as well well have been cut directly from these.

It's a  very entertaining film but very flawed.

It nearly slips out of control in middle.  That the director manages to rescue a movie that is rapidly descending into farce does him credit.  He also forges some very effective emotional scenes which (to me) felt like they had been parachuted into from outside.

It would be interesting to find out exactly how much input the money-men were.  Did they insist on the threatricality or was this something that the director slipped in under their noises?

It's this dichotomy which gives the film it's flaws and reduces it to entertaining rather than great.  Lots of opportunities missed... Lots of opportunities [bizarrely] grasped.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 11, 2007)

Imho the film is closer to Fahrenheit 451 than The Matrix

A great film , and for once Bean plays a believeable character!


----------



## biodroid (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sorry but I don't think there was anything comparable to the Matrix. The only thing that comes close maybe is the "gun kata" (which rocks) but there are no machines and superhuman abilities and digital self images like in the Matrix. The other common thing they have is a dystopian society but other than that nothing more. To compare the two is like trying to compare Cutthroat Island to Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## malko (Nov 15, 2007)

Equilibrium was cool,
first you see the gun katas against soft troops
then at the end you see two masters fighting close up, very nice 
I think it had a lot in common with THX 1138, the early Lucas movie.
About suppressing emotion with drugs, wasn't it?
and the title even contains the word 'librium'
a sedative that societies use to control the behaviour of people they have little use for.

also,
the matrix gave you the feeling that you were just about to break the laws of reality
and then when you watched it, and the animatrix, 6 more times,
and nothing happened.
Kinda like being sold a pill that doesn't do anything.
and that same pill being sold to all your friends.
Nobody got superpowers from watching the matrix, just kinda a ripoff.
Nobody got superpowers from watching equilibrium either,
but it never said that you would


----------



## Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm watching this at the moment. I think it is a fairly forgettable film; it must be because I'd forgotten that I'd seen it once before! 

The people here who are saying "What has it got to do with the Matrix?" are correct (very little) but they need to remember that on it's release the producers went out of their way to sell it as a matrix-type film, and the 'gun kata' is filmed in a very similar way. I stand by my earlier comments that it might have worked better if they hadn't felt the need to make it such an action film.

More than 'Fahrenheit 451' I think this film has much more in common with the novel 'We' (which Orwell said was an influence on him for '1984'.) 

Sean Bean didn't get much of a part though!

And was a Box Office flop, it seems to have improved with age.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Apr 29, 2010)

Was a good film, though I didn't get the whole emotionless thing - the characters clearly displayed emotions throughout the film - Bales new partner more then most.

I did like the watches though, think you can buy them over here.


----------

